# Part # for wire clips??



## JimLill (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm trying to order some replacements of the various sizes of these. The P/N on them doesn't map to ETKA. From a 86 Golf . Any clues?


----------



## GolfMK12 (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Part # for wire clips?? (JimLill)*

I'm not able to find this part... Most seemed that I find is 171971898. Maybe you can use it, but it's only available with one size...


----------



## JimLill (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Part # for wire clips?? (GolfMK12)*

does 176 972 675 help us?


----------



## JimLill (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Part # for wire clips?? (JimLill)*

These things are used throughout my 86 A2 but seem like they are part of the harness and not listed in ETKA separately. <sigh>


----------

